# Am I scary anuff ?



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Getting ready for our kids 4-D drive-in movie night in the garage party this Sat., may do a little chasing on the ATV too, how do I look ?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ya look pretty dang spooky to me!!! Great costume!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

it would spook me. especially on the quad.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That lloks so great on the gren cycle. Very green goblinish! LOL


----------

